# My cat bring me birds to my room?



## Vetteguy31189 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, I have a orange tabby cat, round 3 years old. He is very very lazy. He use to sleep in my room until I got another cat. But now the kitten has gotten bigger, and now george, the older tabby cat comes in my room and sleep in my room all day. But latley he has been bringing birds to my room early in the morning. I keep my door close when I sleep, and round 6 am he crys REALLY loud, then I hear a bird chirping. and I open the door and he rubs all over me. But he does not kill the bird, the bird is in prefect condition. He has done this twice, and I really want him to stop. But why does he do this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Because he is a predator and he thinks he needs to teach YOU how to hunt, so he is bringing you live prey to 'practice' on. :wink: 
To prevent it, you could keep him indoors and/or monitor his comings/goings to/from the house and make sure he isn't carrying anything inside with him when he comes in from outside.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Disturbing as it may be to humans, it means he really likes you. Its a present!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Smirkitty said:


> Disturbing as it may be to humans, it means he really likes you. Its a present!


Yep yep!!! He is showing you he loves you by providing you food!! He is trying to take care of you now


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmmm, my cats KNOW how much I love pizza. Still waiting for a slice to be delivered....


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Hmmmmm, my cats KNOW how much I love pizza. Still waiting for a slice to be delivered....


Oh when you teach your cat to do that can you come teach munchkin to bring me cupcakes and icecream?  lol


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Awww. He wants to bring you breakfast in bed!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Hmmmmm, my cats KNOW how much I love pizza. Still waiting for a slice to be delivered....


LOL what about some Baileys?? :wink:


----------



## Jalajaslet (May 5, 2008)

I would have to agree. This is the ultimate show of love. Bringing you the prey that he caught for you. At least he isn't killing them. Every other time I have heard of this behavior the poor bird was dead once brought to Mommy or Daddy. He may be a little jealous of the now larger kitten who he perceives as taking his time from him and is trying to show you that he still has purpose and can still feed you if need be... Try giving him a little more one on one time and express your disapproval when he brings you these little feathered treats....lol


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam (R.B. kitty) used to bring me mice and birds. Rusty did too. I just praised them and showed them I had good dinner already.


----------

